# Everest load carrier --->BSA



## ChadC (Mar 13, 2019)

Hello,
I was wondering how the Everest carrier secures to the front of the BSA parabike?
I've found a few pictures, but nothing too clear on the process...

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## BSA RIDER (Mar 16, 2019)

Chad,
Hope this helps. Have you ever seen a carrier that looks like an Everest but has web straps instead of leather?
Bruce


----------



## ChadC (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the pictures Bruce! The one I was hung up on was the lower strap. Wasn't sure it was supposed to secure to. 
Haven't seen many at all, mine has leather straps.


----------

